# SE Mich.. get out and get them!!



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

> > Originally Posted by RippinLipp
> > If they spend there time in the icefishing forum then they'll know...
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

My brother and I found another 10 or so. A few small greys and whites, a couple yellows and a couple of the big momma's. None in my usual spots. Still looking for the mother load.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Found 17 white's today in Macomb County. Looked in the same spot 5 days ago and there was nothing - 10 of them are 3" plus!!!!! I left several small ones (est - 25 -30) and will go get them in 4 or 5 days. Did check a few other previous hotspots and had no luck. Any day now for SE Michigan. All were found near poplar (cottonwood/aspen - depending on what part of the country your from) and crab apple trees, at least 3 to a cluster. Was wierd that the Oaks and Elm where I always get them in years past still have not "popped"????? Any others in S/E MI noticing the same thing????


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh boy perc on the prowl again. Lmao.....have not seen anyone perc'ed in awhile.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

On the other note, i have found around 20-30 so far. And not alot in my usual spots.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

wannabapro said:


> Where exactly did you find those? I don't really feel like finding my own areas. Can you show me on a map exactly where you found them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Perc


That's funny stuff right there! I miss Perc!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

He did seem to just dissapear.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

